# Stroud Meet 24th August @ 6.30pm



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all

Are there any meets near Stroud in Gloucestershire, would love to know??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sometimes we do a "Hot Air Balloon" pub meet - its been purely a "one off" event though, but we've been there twice. Once April 2003 and again Jan 2004 

Maybe worth a Sunday dinner there again soon?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Well count me in, when it happens


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I drive past it most Sundays... (or at least I can do - I go from Cardiff to Droitwich, and whilst I normally go via M50, its not really any further to go via the M5 and stop off at the Air Ballon instead...)

Anyone else up for it?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Count me in also, away first two weeks Sept


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Yes me too.

I'm happy wherever but, to avoid dual carriageway hell, would suggest that Bisley or Sapperton might be a better meet for a cruise in decent scenery - Tim could come off the motorway at J13 and get back on at 11A. We could go from Stroud - Bisley - Sapperton - A419 - Cirencester - A435 up past Rendcomb - A436 to point back at the M5 and come back to Stroud on the B4070.

There's loads of great scenery between the A429 and M5 so this is only a suggestion.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wesTT29 said:


> Yes me too.
> 
> I'm happy wherever but, to avoid dual carriageway hell, would suggest that Bisley or Sapperton might be a better meet for a cruise in decent scenery - Tim could come off the motorway at J13 and get back on at 11A. We could go from Stroud - Bisley - Sapperton - A419 - Cirencester - A435 up past Rendcomb - A436 to point back at the M5 and come back to Stroud on the B4070.
> 
> ...


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> wesTT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes me too.
> ...


Never been over there really. Open to advice. Whaddaya think H & Multiprocess - you started this! If we cross the Severn, DIRY might play.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

wesTT29 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > wesTT29 said:
> ...


Let me look at the map. Forest of Dean to Chepstow and then back over the bridge up to Stroud, but let me have a look.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Where are people based for a starting position, or doesn't it matter where??

The A48 through the Forest is very nice, also some local roads but also around bisley to cheltenham also is nice by the air balloon pub.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool 8)

Just popping in here for 5 to catch up on things, and I'm going to be off for the next week or so, but will check in on this and match sure I / we can be there - wherever 'there' is 

Been past the Hot Air Ballon a few times  so know where it is 

Dean might want to come play too  and maybe PaulaTT / Jonny Roadster / Num_TT....

Nice one


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Cool 8)
> 
> Just popping in here for 5 to catch up on things, and I'm going to be off for the next week or so, but will check in on this and match sure I / we can be there - wherever 'there' is
> 
> ...


Saves you the bother of organising something in Wales too...


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Where are people based for a starting position, or doesn't it matter where??


To bodge a quote "If you plan it they will come". And to state the bleedin obvious - you cannot please everyone all of the time. :roll:

I'd just spot a route that you fancy and see who is interested. Some will come the whole way, some will join mid way or at the pub and some will drop out as they pass the road back home.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

How long do people drive for normally, with a break or just driving, not having been on one before I need to know so I can then pick and route.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Good question.

As the only event in South Wales that I have orgainised so far revolved around a rather static BBQ.... 
Oh - and the trip from S Wales to Brooklands - which doesn'r really count either 

From the couple that I've been to outside the region, one was a meet at a pub for grub with no real driving involved at all, and one was the Poole meet.

My gut feel suggestion would be to meet up somewhere (prob a pub), drive for an hour or so (to another pub ), allow an hour or so for people to grab some food and poke at eveyone else's TTs (and maybe even look at Tim's Z ), then drive back (along a different route?) to the starting point?

But this is only a suggestion! 

As you say, anyone coming from outside the area can then meet up either at the start or en-route somewhere 

And it's not that I have a pub fixation - they just tend to have food and a car park!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> How long do people drive for normally, with a break or just driving, not having been on one before I need to know so I can then pick and route.


I've only cruised the 20 minutes from Guildford to Brooklands. I guess that it depends on whether you would like to go for a mid-week evening (the only time some people can get a pink chit) or something at the weekend. Mid week, I'd guess that we would need to drive then do drinks/food and keep it local. Perhaps start 1830/1900 with the pub at 2000. At the weekend, you can make your own rules and gauge interest. I'd bid for either an afternoon event lunch / drive / disperse / home / Generation Game or a drive then a nice evening at a pub.

When it starts to get dark early and the weather closes in, I'll still come to the pub but we could dispense with the cruise.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Any dates yet ???


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, so how about we meet somewhere in Stroud @ 6.30 ish, then drive on the B4070 to the Air Balloon or Hungry Horse pub, then drive somemore or head home??

Any dates to avoid and which night is best for everyone??

Do we bring partners or is it a single man only affair??


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> OK, so how about we meet somewhere in Stroud @ 6.30 ish, then drive on the B4070 to the Air Balloon or Hungry Horse pub, then drive somemore or head home??
> 
> Any dates to avoid and which night is best for everyone??
> 
> Do we bring partners or is it a single man only affair??


Sounds good to me. I think that partners should definitely be in. They may not want to come (men & their cars,how can you spend 6 hours washing and waxing, why do you want to clean your exhaust pipe....[smiley=zzz.gif]) but should deinitely have the chance.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Any start point will suit us, we are easy going, there will be 2 TT's in our family coming, so a cruise and a pub sound great 8)

Any dates yet :?: H

Keep up the good planning


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

How about 24 or 26 Aug?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

August 26th is best for me, what do others think, where are you all????


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll get back to you, no diary with me 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Evenings no good for me, I'm afraid... Sundays or nothing really!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sundays are fine with me, but I am away bank holiday weekend but free apart from that.

Would people prefer evening or weekend??


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Sundays are fine with me, but I am away bank holiday weekend but free apart from that.
> 
> Would people prefer evening or weekend??


I am happy with either but would bet that the horizon for a mutually convenient weekend is much further away than a weekday evening (my opportunities are 5 or 26 Sep). I'd be inclined to try do an evening soon as a local getting to know you and plan for a Sunday.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK good points, then let's make it the 26th August @ 6.30, where shall we meet in Stroud??


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> OK good points, then let's make it the 26th August @ 6.30, where shall we meet in Stroud??


Don't know the place too well so somewhere easy. One of the supermarket/DIY store car parks?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Should be OK for me  
6.30 in Stroud, just finalise the meeting point, with some directions as not a place I know well 
We finally get a meeting ..................... H

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry I have just realised I selected the wrong date, I actually wanted the 24th, but if people have arranged things we will stick with the 26th.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Sorry I have just realised I selected the wrong date, I actually wanted the 24th, but if people have arranged things we will stick with the 26th.


I can do either - H?

Lee - it might be worth editing the title of the thread so that people can see the date and location.

Any planning dates for a Sunday?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool!!

Edited as you can see!!

How about Sunday 26th September??

How many of you guys are going to Castle Combe on 18th September??


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm up for this (itâ€™s a lot closer for me than the southern meets!), that's if itâ€™s still on! If yes has the Stroud venue been decided on yet?

How many have signed up so far?

Cheers all.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

TThrill said:


> How many have signed up so far?


For the 24th it looks like:

Multiprocess
H (x2?)
TThrill
WesTT29

and I'm going to try and get one of my neighbours along.

For 26 Sep maybe all of the above with Jampott, DIRY and co.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Maybe up for 26th Sept.

Although British Superbikes are at Castle Combe that weekend IIRC.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm in Bridgwater and could possibly make it for Tuesday evening.

Have you decided the venue and is def. on for the 24th?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry can't make it now, prebooked family 18th party  maybe next time


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, so let's meet @ Tesco's car park on A4171 stratford road @ 6.30pm.

So far here are the people signed up:

Multiprocess
WesTT29
TThrill
ttstu ??

Anyone need directions, let me know.

See you all tomorrow.

I have a black TT Y485 LGY. Mobile 07887800581, can everyone park at the furthest end of the car park in the corner.


----------

